# Accidentally ended a process in task manager



## Lanibanani (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi and thanks in advance for any advice offered! 

Running Windows 10 and hate it :'(

Netflix page was loading but the videos wouldn't start, so I restarted the laptop- and same problem.

The laptop was quite noisy (usually this happens when Windows is downloading updates or doing whatever else it does whenever it wants!) so I opened task manager to see what was using so much of the power (excuse my lack of tech knowledge/language!!).

I didn't recognize the task/process in question, so right clicked on it to see what it was/does etc- then I accidentally ended it 

Well, the result of that stupid effort was two-fold, one good and one very very bad!!

Firstly, the noise stopped, and computer started responding really well (that's the good one)

Secondly, when I opened up Edge again, to reload Netflix, It loaded the red logo and black background, but nothing else. No text. No images. No videos. Just the plain black screen and the logo.

So I restarted the laptop, hoping that the process/task would restart, but the page loaded exactly the same.

I shut down and the started laptop up again and no change.

I tried another page- seriesonline- and that, also, failed to load any pics/links/videos.

Closed and reopened Edge. The home page loaded (where it shows some headlines etc) but when I tried to search for solutions to this problem, I could click to open the page links, but most of the pages wouldn't actually load, at all!

I've guessing that I have closed down something that was/is integral to showing/loading/playing/streaming website media- I just don't know where to go to restart it or fix it.

I couldn't download the sysinfo utility because, due to webpages not loading, I have had to resort to using my phone to search for help...

Any advice would be greatly appreciated! Thanks so much!!


----------



## jenae (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi, essential windows processes will warn if you attempt to end them, and even if you do they will restart shortly after.. certainly after a restart, so you appear to have some other problem. Do a system restore to before this happened, go to search type:- system restore open it and proceed.


----------

